# Smackdown Spoilers (inc. NXT/Superstars) 4/20/12



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

- Thanks to Shane Lowe for the following WWE NXT spoilers from today's tapings in London, England at the O2 Arena:

* About 2/3 of the seats at the top of the arena are curtained off.

* Lots of John Cena sucks and YES chants already.

Dark Match:

* FCW star Antonio Cesaro comes out for the dark match. Cesaro takes the mic and cuts a heel promo. UK wrestler The UK Kid is out next to face him. Cesaro wins the match with the Faithbreaker.

NXT, Airing Wednesday:

* William Regal and Josh Mathews are out for commentary.

* Johnny Curtis with Maxine vs. Percy Watson opens NXT. Percy gets the win with the flapjack. William Regal takes a mic and praises Watson. Regal announces Maxine vs. Kaitlyn up next.

* Maxine beats Kaitlyn with a sleeper hold.

* Regal talks about Matt Striker's kidnapping. Regal forces Curtis and Maxine to sign a contract that makes her his manager then Regal handcuffs them together.

* Backstage promo with Darren Young and a new manager going to SmackDown apparently. We see Matt Striker smiling and sporting a new walking cane. 

* Backstage promo with Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins. They come to the ring and say they didn't kidnap Matt Striker. Striker comes out and goes to hit them with his cane but Regal interrupts. Regal announces Reks vs. Hawkins with Striker as referee. The loser will get fired.

* Tyler Reks beat Curt Hawkins with a roll-up. Striker hits Hawkins with the cane. Regal also fires Reks. Reks goes nuts as NXT goes off the air.

SmackDown, Airing Friday:

* Michael Cole and Booker T are out for commentary. Lilian Garcia comes down to sing God Save the Queen and trips coming down the ramp. A six-man match with Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes and Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton, Sheamus and The Great Khali is announced, possibly the dark main event.

* Daniel Bryan opens the show to lots of YES chants. He says Sheamus cheated to win the World Heavyweight Title and talks about how he will win it back at Extreme Rules. AJ Lee comes out and Bryan tells her to leave but she won't. She wants to talk about their problems but he says she was the problem. Bryan wishes AJ was never born and says he will never take her back. He leaves her in the ring to cry.

* Natalya vs. AJ is up next. AJ takes out all her rage on Natalya in the corner and gets disqualified, still crying.

* Big Show vs. Alberto Del Rio is advertised for later.

* A Damien Sandow promo airs.

* Hunico and Camacho come out next. Brodus Clay comes out with his partner Hornswoggle. Hornswoggle is dressed like Brodus.

* Backstage segment with Teddy Long, Darren Young and Titus O'Neil. Laurinaitis walks in and makes a joke of Teddy before leaving.

* Matt Striker is backstage with Randy Orton, who gets a big pop. Orton says his dad is fine after the attack last week and talks about Extreme Rules. Orton says Kane will see just how sick and twisted he can be.

* The Usos vs. Titus O'Neil and Darren Young is next. Young and O'Neil get the win after a Hart Attack combo move out of the corner.

* Alberto Del Rio vs. Big Show is up next. Cody Rhodes interferes and hits a Disaster kick on Show, allowing Del Rio to get the win. Cody attacks Show after the match but just pisses him off. Show chases Cody off through the crowd.

* Ryback gets the squash win over local talent James Lerman.

* Backstage Teddy Long is dressed as a Queen's Guard and other Superstars mock him. Laurinaitis comes out of his office and welcomes Antonio Cesaro into his office.

* Six-man main event time. Daniel Bryan is out first followed by Mark Henry and then Cody Rhodes. Sheamus comes out next to a big pop. Orton is out next and The Great Khali. Cody interrupts Khali's entrance and takes out his knee, injuring him. Khali is helped to the back but Big Show comes out as his replacement. Cody isn't happy but starts the match against Orton. The end comes when Show hits the knockout punch on Cody and then the KO punch on Henry. Orton RKO's Henry for the win.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

YES YES YES


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

YES! YES! YES! Thanks for the spoilers that are soon to come! +Rep


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

YES YES YES


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

OH BOY, NXT SPOILERS!!


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

YES! YES! Yes!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

YES YES YES! The London crowd was great at #RAW lets hope there as good at #SmackDown! Even though its edited...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Dark Match 

1. Antonio Cesaro defeated a local wrestler. Cesaro (a/k/a Claudio Castagnoli) won with a version of a falling forward piledriver.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Nice to see the spoilers are coming early.

Let the good times roll...


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



morris3333 said:


> Dark Match
> 
> 1. Antonio Cesaro defeated a local wrestler. Cesaro (a/k/a Claudio Castagnoli) won with a version of a falling forward piledriver.


haven't seen the piledriver used in a long time...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

@op you might want to update your first post


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

NXT Spoilers, Airing Wednesday:

* William Regal and Josh Mathews are out for commentary.

* Johnny Curtis with Maxine vs. Percy Watson opens NXT. Percy gets the win with the flapjack. William Regal takes a mic and praises Watson. Regal announces Maxine vs. Kaitlyn up next.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

WWE NXT Taping 

1. Percy Watson beat Johnny Curtis. The crowd was very quiet for the opener. There was no reaction for either wrestler even though NXT airs on TV in the UK. The biggest cheer so far was when William Regal came out for commentary. Watson won a longer match with a reverse F5 type of move. 

Regal asked Curtis to sit next to him on commentary during the Divas match.

2. Maxine defeated Kaitlyn. Maxine won via submission. 

Regal made Maxine the official manager of Johnny Curtis. He said they would both be fired if that didn't happen.

Titus O'Neil and Darren Young were shown backstage. They received a letter saying they'd both been drafted to Smackdown. Matt Striker was shown with a smiling Curt Hawkins.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



morris3333 said:


> WWE NXT Taping
> 
> 1. Percy Watson beat Johnny Curtis. The crowd was very quiet for the opener. There was no reaction for either wrestler even though NXT airs on TV in the UK. The biggest cheer so far was when William Regal came out for commentary. Watson won a longer match with a reverse F5 type of move.
> 
> ...


interesting  i actually am really enjoying NXT atm


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



morris3333 said:


> WWE NXT Taping
> 
> Titus O'Neil and Darren Young were shown backstage. They received a letter saying they'd both been drafted to Smackdown.


Out of all the NXT roster, they move O'Neil and Young to Smackdown? That's just two wasted spots.

Another source said that Reks and Hawkins were "fired" from NXT. So either that's a storyline or it's two to add to the future endeavored list.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

MY god how awful can NXT get?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

* Michael Cole and Booker T are out for commentary. Lilian Garcia comes down to sing God Save the Queen and trips coming down the ramp. A six-man match with Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes and Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton, Sheamus and The Great Khali is announced, possibly the dark main event.

* Daniel Bryan opens the show to lots of YES chants. He says Sheamus cheated to win the World Heavyweight Title and talks about how he will win it back at Extreme Rules.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



> Jason Childs ‏ @Chiddy_Kapow
> Brilliant opening promo from Daniel Bryan. He once again puts down AJ and he's going to out wrestle Sheamus in Chicago. #Smackdown #wwe





> Jason Childs ‏ @Chiddy_Kapow
> AJ vs Natalya opens #Smackdown and AJ starts with a hard slap to Natalya. She's angry. #WWE in London.





> Jason Childs ‏ @Chiddy_Kapow
> AJ beat Natalya down so hard that the ref stops the match. #WWE #Smackdown in London.





> Hunico and tag partner (Camancho?) have no bike and the cameraman are taking the piss out of them. Sandow promo. #WWE #Smackdown in London.





> Jason Childs ‏ @Chiddy_Kapow
> Hornswoggle is now Brodus Clay's little brother. #WWE #Smackdown in London.


via twitter


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Lilian Garcia came out and tripped over the fireworks on the ramp. This got a big laugh out of the crowd.

The main event was announced as Sheamus, Randy Orton, and The Great Khai vs. Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes, and Daniel Bryan.

Daniel Bryan came out to cut a promo. He received a great pop to start the show. He delivered a good promo about his Extreme Rules pay-per-view match with Sheamus. There were a lot of "Yes!" chants. A.J. interrupted to talk to Bryan about their problems. Bryan was in proper heel mode and said he wishes she had never been born. He left A.J. in the ring crying.

1. Natalya beat A.J. by DQ. A.J. snapped and attacked Natalya. A.J. was disqualified for ignoring the ref's count while attacking her in the corner. Natalya bled and the paramedics had to clean it up. It looked like hard way blood.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Urgh bloody Hornswoggle gets everywhere the little troll!!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



morris3333 said:


> Lilian Garcia came out and tripped over the fireworks on the ramp. This got a big laugh out of the crowd.
> 
> The main event was announced as Sheamus, Randy Orton, and The Great Khai vs. Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes, and Daniel Bryan.
> 
> ...


AJ heel turn?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Why is The Great Khali in the main event? surely based on current feuds it should be Orton, Sheamus and Big Show vs. Kane, Bryan and Rhodes.

Meh.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



lisa12000 said:


> AJ heel turn?


Let's hope that it goes better than Kaitlyn's heel turn...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

DB and AJ are gonna wreck shit together as the power couple of SD. WHC and Divas champ! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Carcass said:


> DB and AJ are gonna wreck shit together as the power couple of SD. WHC and Divas champ! YES! YES! YES! YES!


I really really hope so


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Damien Sandow was shown on the big screen and he delivered a speech. 

2. Brodus Clay (w/Hornswoggle) beat Hunico (w/Camacho). A squash match. Brodus won with a big splash. Afterward, Hornswoggle hit the tadpole splash.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Hunico is a great worker. Cant believe this fat fuck brodus squashing him.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Carcass said:


> DB and AJ are gonna wreck shit together as the power couple of SD. WHC and Divas champ! YES! YES! YES! YES!


I think it will be Sheamus and aj as a couple and wwe will have to turn Sheamus heel and Daniel Bryan turn face.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

fucking blood,wonder will they show it on TV?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



> Orton vs Kane is falls count anywhere at #extremerules in Chicago. #WWE #Smackdown in London.





> Uso's vs. Titus O'Neil and Darren Young is next on #WWE #Smackdown in London.





> O'Neil and Young beat the Uso's with a Spinebuster, clothesline from the middle double team move. #WWE #Smackdown in London.


[


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

It was announced at the WWE Smackdown taping that Randy Orton vs. Kane in a Falls Count Anywhere match has been added to the Extreme Rules pay-per-view.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

The Uso's lost to some talentless NXT rejects?

The few times that the Uso's have been in the ring they have impressed, even managed to get the crowd behind them.

:lol @ Daniel Bryan wishing AJ had never been born.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Titus O'Neil and Darren Young were shown backstage with Teddy Long and John Laurinaitis. Laurinaitis confirmed that they have been signed to Smackdown. 

Matt Striker interviewed Randy Orton backstage. They recapped his problems with Kane. Orton revealed that they will meet in a Falls Count Anywhere match at Extreme Rules. 

3. Titus O'Neil and Darren Young defeated The Uso Brothers. Titus got the pin for his team after a tag team finisher that was similar to the Hart Attack Clothesline, only with Young jumping off the top rope before hitting the clothesline.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



> Del Rio vs Big Show now #WWE #Smackdown in London





> Del Rio beats Big Show after a distraction from Ricardo and a run in by Cody Rhodes. Match was non title. #WWE #Smackdown in London.


.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

4. Alberto Del Rio pinned Big Show in a non-title match. Big pops for both wrestlers. Cody Rhodes ran in and hit Show with the Beautiful Disaster kick while the referee was distracted. Show was mad and went after Cody, who escaped through the crowd


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Of all the people from NXT, Titus and Darren Young are the first ones to go to the main shows fpalm


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



morris3333 said:


> 4. Alberto Del Rio pinned Big Show in a non-title match. *Big pops for both wrestlers.* Cody Rhodes ran in and hit Show with the Beautiful Disaster kick while the referee was distracted. Show was mad and went after Cody, who escaped through the crowd


Sounds Ricardo and Show are quite over in England.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

So they're building to Lesnar vs AJ at Summerslam. Interesting.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



> Alberto Del Rio vs. Big Show is up next. Cody Rhodes interferes and hits a Disaster kick on Show, allowing Del Rio to get the win. Cody attacks Show after the match but just pisses him off. Show chases Cody off through the crowd.


Yes! 

Great win for Alberto, considering Big Show's burying track record, I'm surprised ADR got the win.

I am sick of Cody looking weak against Big Show though.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

5. Ryback beat Danny Merman. Ryback won the squash with the same finisher he's been using. He received no reaction and got some boos as the match went on. The crowd seemed to feel sorry for the local wrestler. Ryback looks intense. He just doesn't connect with the audience.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Hopefully they're gonna do with ADR vs Show with ADR taking the belt off of him, and move Cody up to the ME to feud with Sheamus.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Carcass said:


> Hopefully they're gonna do with ADR vs Show with ADR taking the belt off of him, and move Cody up to the ME to feud with Sheamus.


I'd rather them put the IC Title on someone like Ambrose and have both ADR and Cody in the main event.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Ryback need to attack cena next week
i am sure this will get him over with smarks and the crowds


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

William Regal and Teddy Long were shown backstage. Teddy has been dressed beefeater and isn't allowed to speak. Antiono Cesaro was introduced to John Laurinaitis, who took him inside his office to discuss a contract. Aksana was also with Laurinaits and the story is that Johnny is hiring new talent for Smackdown. 

The six-man tag main event match introductions started. Cody Rhodes attacked The Great Khali.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I heard there was a segment with John Laurinaitis, Teddy Long, Aksana, and a debuting Antonio Cesaro.

is this true, if so............insert Daniel Bryan


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



> Antonio Cesaro is on #Smackdown this week! Backstage segment with Aksana, John Lauranitis and Teddy Long


great!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Argh. WE. WANT. AMBROSE.



> The six-man tag main event match introductions started. Cody Rhodes attacked The Great Khali. Khali limped back to the locker room.


Is Cody literally supposed to be a kayfabe moron? why is this fool always starting fights with big men?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

CESARO!!!!!! Seems a bit rushed but I don't care.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Argh. WE. WANT. AMBROSE.


This.

Infuriating trolling by Vince, we're gonna get the whole FCW roster before Ambrose probably.  Cesaro...whatever, don't care. DEAN. DEAN. DEAN.

Now.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

SD! just got Very European.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Cesaro........my body is not ready, not yet, I HAVE NOT PREPARED FOR THE AMOUNTS OF MARKING THAT WILL BE DONE!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Claudio makes his debut on smackdown. AWESOME, just wish he had an immediate storyline to go into.

Claudio's going to be a heel so it looks like we won't get a bryan vs claudio match anytime soon....


Hopefully rey returns soon because rey vs. claudio is a dream match of mine.....


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Cesaro sighting? AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAHH.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

WWE's gonna be awesome once Ambrose, Cesaro and Ohno all on the roster.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Khali gets the push because London has big Indian population?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DFUSCMAN said:


> Claudio makes his debut on smackdown. AWESOME, just wish he had an immediate storyline to go into.
> 
> Claudio's going to be a heel so it looks like we won't get a bryan vs claudio match anytime soon....
> 
> ...


So what if he's gonna be a heel? You really want a guy who looks like a serial killer to be a face?










Besides, isn't the IWC constantly saying Bryan's gonna be turned into a face because of these putrid YES! chants? If that's the case, Cesaro doesn't need to be a face.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



morris3333 said:


> William Regal and Teddy Long were shown backstage. Teddy has been dressed beefeater and isn't allowed to speak. Antiono Cesaro was introduced to John Laurinaitis, who took him inside his office to discuss a contract. *Aksana* was also with Laurinaits and the story is that Johnny is hiring new talent for Smackdown.
> 
> The six-man tag main event match introductions started. Cody Rhodes attacked The Great Khali.


YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Great, Big Show replaces Khali in the main event. *Prepare to be buried Cody!*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

CESARO!? Awesome. Sounds like a good Smackdown so far.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what if he's gonna be a heel? You really want a guy who looks like a serial killer to be a face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy cesaro's a heel, it's just bryan's a heel so it looks like we won't get an amazing match between the two anytime soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DFUSCMAN said:


> I'm happy cesaro's a heel, it's just bryan's a heel so it looks like we won't get an amazing match between the two anytime soon.


Well, ain't that a shame. I suppose you'll just have to make due. If he's as good as people seem to think he is (and I don't mean CM Punk good, as in painstakingly mediocre, I mean GOOD good), he'll produce with others.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

*6. Sheamus, Randy Orton, and Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry, and Cody Rhodes.* It was going to be a handicap match, but Big Show came out to take Khali's place. Shemaus took the beatdown from the heels early on. It was a lengthy match with the faces each eventually taking beatings from the heels. There were a lot of "Yes!" and "We Want Bryan" and even some "Bryan Sucks" chants. Orton hit the RKO on Henry and pinned him to win the match. 

I honestly can't remember the last time a heel team won a multi-man main event. I thought they had a chance tonight what with Sheamus almost certainly beating Bryan at ER, ah well.

At least Del Rio got a good win.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, ain't that a shame. I suppose you'll just have to make due. If he's as good as people seem to think he is (and I don't mean CM Punk good, as in painstakingly mediocre, I mean GOOD good), he'll produce with others.


Your underlying sarcasm pyro isn't apparent at all 

Of course he'll produce with others....he's one of the best big man workers in the world. But I know that you don't care about wrestling so I'll leave you be...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

where"s drew ??!!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



drew mcintyre said:


> where"s drew ??!!


Working the indies hopefully.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



drew mcintyre said:


> where"s drew ??!!


Hallways don't sweep themselves...


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

This Smackdown is already reeking of shit, Everything is gonna be edited, Hunico gets squashed. No Barry Stevens? Expect a significant drop in ratings.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> This Smackdown is already reeking of shit, Everything is gonna be edited, Hunico gets squashed. No Barry Stevens? Expect a significant drop in ratings.


You should be happy Hunico is even on the show. The tapings have finished anyway and the 2nd hour actually looks half decent, it's worth watching for Del Rio beating Big Show alone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DFUSCMAN said:


> Your underlying sarcasm pyro isn't apparent at all
> 
> Of course he'll produce with others....he's one of the best big man workers in the world. But I know that you don't care about wrestling so I'll leave you be...


Ok, so what's the problem? He'll be fine.

No, I don't care about the fake fight aspect of this business, but he'll face Bryan eventually. It's better you have to wait for it, it'll make it more special.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

There are conflicting spoilers, one source says Orton pinned Henry yet according to Lords of Pain

Six-man main event time. Daniel Bryan is out first followed by Mark Henry and then Cody Rhodes. Sheamus comes out next to a big pop. Orton is out next and The Great Khali. Cody interrupts Khali's entrance and takes out his knee, injuring him. Khali is helped to the back but Big Show comes out as his replacement. Cody isn't happy but starts the match against Orton. *Henry's team gets the win when he pins Orton.*

Awesome if true, although I assume it's a typo and Orton pinned Henry.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, so what's the problem? He'll be fine.
> 
> No, I don't care about the fake fight aspect of this business, but he'll face Bryan eventually. It's better you have to wait for it, it'll make it more special.


Nah, you just watch for the fake drama.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Should've let the heel team win so they have at least some momentum at ER since they're more than likely all gonna loose.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I'm just glad to see Aksana is back on TV. She hasn't appeared on Raw or SmackDown in 2 weeks, and I was starting to think they were going to release her since Long is no longer a GM. Thank God they haven't written her off of television. (Breathes sigh of relief).


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

2 weeks in a row without Barry Stevens? 

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



TheGreatOne. said:


> 2 weeks in a row without Barry Stevens?
> 
> Fuck you Vince.


Stevens needs to hold the show hostage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Quasi Juice said:


> Nah, you just watch for the fake drama.


Precisely, that's what all tv is, fake drama. That's the whole point.

And by the way, that's why you watch it too, just like everybody else. Without storylines, nobody here would watch this show in a million years. Don't even lie about it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, so what's the problem? He'll be fine.
> 
> No, I don't care about the fake fight aspect of this business, but he'll face Bryan eventually. It's better you have to wait for it, it'll make it more special.


There isn't a problem...the inner mark inside me came out through the post.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Sick of Hunico getting squashed. The guy deserves better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Wishes AJ was never born...AJ takes out her rage on Nattie and gets disqualified...:mark:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Damien Sandow >>>> Antonio Cesaro AND Dean Ambrose

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> Damien Sandow >>>> Antonio Cesaro AND Dean Ambrose
> 
> Yeah, I went there.


Don't be scared to express your weird opinions. Explain how Damien Sandow is better otherwise :banplz:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

CESARO!!!! 

Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, Ambrose, Ohno all on the same roster? Let the good times role. 

Now sign Aries and Fat Joe. I'll be content 4 life.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> Damien Sandow >>>> Antonio Cesaro AND Dean Ambrose
> 
> Yeah, I went there.


AJ and Maxine>>>>>>>Aksana 

yeah, I went there unk


:lmao see I can do that to? But hey if thats your opinion great Sandow needs marks to (although I am a fan of all 3)


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Don't be scared to express your weird opinions. Explain how Damien Sandow is better otherwise :banplz:


Better look. Better mic skills. Unique gimmick. Decent ring ability. More of a homegrown WWE talent. Dosen't come across as a fucking serial killer or greasy street bum. Dosen't have annoying IWC bandwagon smarks jizzing over him 24/7. 

He's better suited to be a WWE Superstar than the two indy golden boys over there.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Yes Yes Yes!!! Antonio Cesero debuted!! Can't wait to watch Smackdown. Gratz Cesero for making it.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> Better gimmick. Better mic skills. Unique gimmick. Decent ring ability. More of a homegrown WWE talent. Dosen't look like a fucking serial killer. Dosen't have annoying IWC bandwagon smarks jizzing over him 24/7.
> 
> He's better suited to be a WWE Superstar than the two indy golden boys.


Indy Golden Boy is WWE Champ :jay2


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Darren Young? Titus O'Neil??!?! YET NO AMBROSE?!?! 

Awesome that Cesaro's here now though. Not awesome that TITUS O'NEIL is on the roster but Johnny Curtis, Kaitlyn, Maxine and Derrick Bateman are stuck being beautiful human beings on NXT. TITUS O'NEIL.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> Better look. Better mic skills. Unique gimmick. Decent ring ability. More of a homegrown WWE talent. Dosen't come across as a fucking serial killer or greasy street bum. Dosen't have annoying IWC bandwagon smarks jizzing over him 24/7.
> 
> He's better suited to be a WWE Superstar than the two indy golden boys.


I was joking around but seems like the usual answer I was expecting to get. Better this (why is it better) better that (again why?). Talk shit about the majority opinion of wrestling fans.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Indy Golden Boy is WWE Champ :jay2


And that means I'm supposed to automatically be a fan of his overrated ass? Think again.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Sandow's alright. Nothing overly impressive from what I've seen. He's a little bland in just about every area.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I'm marking for the Regal/Cesaro association. Marking hard.



World Wide said:


> Those qualify as skills, huh?
> 
> Sandow's alright. Nothing overly impressive from what I've seen. He's a little bland in just about every area.


Amsterdam's ridiculous bias against anyone from outside the FCW system has come up a few times before, and it still puzzles me no end. "They have EXPERIENCE and FANS? What BASTARDS."


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> And that means I'm supposed to automatically be a fan of his overrated ass? Think again.


Just saying you threw Indy wrestlers under the bus. Yet two of the best Indy wrestlers are over as fuck. Your homegrown analogy doesn't mean shit.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> Better look. Better mic skills. Unique gimmick. Decent ring ability. More of a homegrown WWE talent. Dosen't come across as a fucking serial killer or greasy street bum. Dosen't have annoying IWC bandwagon smarks jizzing over him 24/7.
> 
> He's better suited to be a WWE Superstar than the two indy golden boys over there.


Please. I like Sandow but Ambrose is better than him. Ambrose is the most entertaining guy in FCW.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> Better look. Better mic skills. Unique gimmick. Decent ring ability. More of a homegrown WWE talent. Dosen't come across as a fucking serial killer or greasy street bum. Dosen't have annoying IWC bandwagon smarks jizzing over him 24/7.
> 
> He's better suited to be a WWE Superstar than the two indy golden boys over there.


People haven't been jizzing over Sandow? Then why the fuck is my hand so sticky?


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



TankOfRate said:


> Darren Young? Titus O'Neil??!?! YET NO AMBROSE?!?!
> 
> Awesome that Cesaro's here now though. Not awesome that TITUS O'NEIL is on the roster but Johnny Curtis, Kaitlyn, Maxine and Derrick Bateman are stuck being beautiful human beings on NXT. TITUS O'NEIL.


Do you actually watch NXT, I mean don't get me wrong Titus O'neil shouldn't be let anywhere inside a ring but the gimmick he's got at the moment and the way he is playing it the guy is gold. I mean I'd rather see him than Abe Washington as a manager.

Plus Young can go in the ring so I see no problem with him going up. So I think they'll be a tag team. 

Ambrose's time will come and hopefully they'll give him a bit of freedom as the SD roster is starting to get a bit top heavy with all these debuts.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Since OP hasn't updated yet.


Lilian Garcia came out and tripped over the fireworks on the ramp. This got a big laugh out of the crowd.

The main event was announced as Sheamus, Randy Orton, and The Great Khai vs. Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes, and Daniel Bryan.

Daniel Bryan came out to cut a promo. He received a great pop to start the show. He delivered a good promo about his Extreme Rules pay-per-view match with Sheamus. There were a lot of "Yes!" chants. A.J. interrupted to talk to Bryan about their problems. Bryan was in proper heel mode and said he wishes she had never been born. He left A.J. in the ring crying.

1. Natalya beat A.J. by DQ. A.J. snapped and attacked Natalya. A.J. was disqualified for ignoring the ref's count while attacking her in the corner. Natalya bled and the paramedics had to clean it up with towels. It looked like hard way blood. 

Damien Sandow was shown on the big screen and he delivered a speech. 

2. Brodus Clay (w/Hornswoggle) beat Hunico (w/Camacho). A squash match. Brodus won with a big splash. Afterward, Hornswoggle hit the tadpole splash. Everyone loves Brodus, as he and Hornswoggle were super over. Hunico got some respectable heat when he came out too.

Titus O'Neil and Darren Young were shown backstage with Teddy Long and John Laurinaitis. Laurinaitis confirmed that they have been signed to Smackdown. 

Matt Striker interviewed Randy Orton backstage. They recapped his problems with Kane. Orton revealed that they will meet in a Falls Count Anywhere match at Extreme Rules. 

3. Titus O'Neil and Darren Young defeated The Uso Brothers. Titus got the pin for his team after a tag team finisher that was similar to the Hart Attack Clothesline, only with Young jumping off the top rope before hitting the clothesline. 

4. Alberto Del Rio pinned Big Show in a non-title match. Big pops for both wrestlers. Cody Rhodes ran in and hit Show with the Beautiful Disaster kick while the referee was distracted. Show was mad and went after Cody, who escaped through the crowd. 

5. Ryback beat Danny Merman. Ryback won the squash with the same finisher he's been using. He received no reaction and got some boos as the match went on. The crowd seemed to feel sorry for the local wrestler. Ryback looks intense. He just doesn't connect with the audience. 

William Regal and Teddy Long were shown backstage. Teddy has been dressed beefeater and isn't allowed to speak. Antiono Cesaro was introduced to John Laurinaitis, who took him inside his office to discuss a contract. Aksana was also with Laurinaits and the story is that Johnny is hiring new talent for Smackdown. 

The six-man tag main event match introductions started. Cody Rhodes attacked The Great Khali. Khali limped back to the locker room. 

6. Sheamus, Randy Orton, and Big Show defeated Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry, and Cody Rhodes. It was going to be a handicap match, but Big Show came out to take Khali's place. Shemaus took the beatdown from the heels early on. It was a lengthy match with the faces each eventually taking beatings from the heels. There were a lot of "Yes!" and "We Want Bryan" and even some "Bryan Sucks" chants. Orton hit the RKO on Henry and pinned him to win the match. 

The television show ends with the three babyfaces celebrating. It was a really good match that the crowd was really into. Orton and Bryan are super over.

Dark Match

1. Randy Orton beat Kane in a No DQ match. There are two dark matches advertised. Orton got the win with an RKO on a chair.

2. Sheamus beat Daniel Bryan for the World Hvt. Championship. The crowd was chanting "Yes!" with the passion they have all night. Sheamus pinned Bryan in roughly 18 seconds in a repeat of the WrestleMania 28 match. This concluded the event.

http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10024645.shtml


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Swark said:


> Do you actually watch NXT, I mean don't get me wrong Titus O'neil shouldn't be let anywhere inside a ring but the gimmick he's got at the moment and the way he is playing it the guy is gold. I mean I'd rather see him than Abe Washington as a manager.
> 
> Plus Young can go in the ring so I see no problem with him going up. So I think they'll be a tag team.
> 
> Ambrose's time will come and hopefully they'll give him a bit of freedom as the SD roster is starting to get a bit top heavy with all these debuts.


I am most likely the biggest NXT mark going. I watch NXT, cringe when Titus O'Neil appears, think "Hah! It's okay, he won't make it to TV anyway! OMG DIRTY CURTY CAN'T WAIT 'TILL HE'S ON SMACKDOWN" and then proceed to sleep well at night. Awful in the ring, awful promos, awful awful awful.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Mister Hands said:


> I'm marking for the Regal/Cesaro association. Marking hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Amsterdam's ridiculous bias against anyone from outside the FCW system has come up a few times before, and it still puzzles me no end. "They have EXPERIENCE and FANS? What BASTARDS."


You act as if having experience or fans outside of WWE means anything.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



thaimasker said:


> 1. Natalya beat A.J. by DQ. A.J. snapped and attacked Natalya. A.J. was disqualified for ignoring the ref's count while attacking her in the corner. Natalya bled and the paramedics had to clean it up with towels. It looked like hard way blood.


She made her bleed?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> You act as if having experience or fans outside of WWE means anything.


Yes. I do. It does.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She made her bleed?


"HERE COMES THE PAIN"

Now available in mini-size.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> You act as if having experience or fans outside of WWE means anything.


Better than being a non-name fuck no one cares about *cough*Ryback no reaction*cough cough*


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> You act as if having experience or fans outside of WWE means anything.


You know Sandow worked in ROH for a little bit, right?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

CESARO!!! Must watch segment.

Kinda wish i had got tix to SD too now, what with watching Ambrose yesterday and Cesaro being in a dark match/on tv today i would have passed out XD


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Looks like Orton needed his ego boosted again.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Updated the 1st post. Interesting that they are bringing in a lot of the FCW guys straight to the brands instead of NXT. Thats good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> "HERE COMES THE PAIN"
> 
> Now available in mini-size.


Woo Woo Woo, you know it. AJ is going high places. "The next big thing" in a small package.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



AntMan said:


> You know Sandow worked in ROH for a little bit, right?


Don't tell him that! He'll have to find someone new to like now.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> You act as if having experience or fans outside of WWE means anything.


Of course it means something, why else hire them?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I wonder how Sheamus feels about doing those 20 second matches. I think he knows WWE is unintentionally screwing him by doing this to Bryan, he should have a conversation with his buddy HHH.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



AntMan said:


> You know Sandow worked in ROH for a little bit, right?


If he did work in ROH, it obviously wasn't for a very long amount of time. Were not talking years, like SOME people have wasted their generic careers in. 

In fact, he's actually spent a majority of his career in WWE - be it the main-roster or a developmental system. Used to be Idol Stevens of the Teacher's Pets when he was younger.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> If he did work in ROH, it obviously wasn't for a very long amount of time. Were not talking years, like SOME people have wasted their generic careers in.
> 
> In fact, he's actually spent a majority of his career in WWE - be it the main-roster or a developmental system. Used to be Idol Stevens of the Teacher's Pets when he was younger.


And that first stint sure worked out for him didn't it? People arnt wasting their careers in ROH because they have to gain experience and get better somewhere in order to help them succeed in the big leagues, your very narrow minded.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

LOL at Pyro calling Punk mediocre. Weren't you sucking his dick not too long ago?


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> LOL at Pyro calling Punk mediocre. Weren't you sucking his dick not too long ago?


He always said he's mediocre in the ring but is a big fan of his carracter/mic skills.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Tony Tornado said:


> I wonder how Sheamus feels about doing those 20 second matches. I think he knows WWE is unintentionally screwing him by doing this to Bryan, he should have a conversation with his buddy HHH.


He would but he's still sore from their last conversation.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> If he did work in ROH, it obviously wasn't for a very long amount of time. Were not talking years, like SOME people have wasted their generic careers in.
> 
> In fact, he's actually spent a majority of his career in WWE - be it the main-roster or a developmental system. Used to be Idol Stevens of the Teacher's Pets when he was younger.


Yeah, I know who Aaron Stevens is. He spent time in WWC as well. He's got the outside promotion stink on him whether you like it or not. Ricky freakin' Steamboat, who works in FCW, sent his son overseas before he signed a developmental deal. Obviously, experience is an asset, and an FCW trainer agrees.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

If outside expereice didn't matter, DB wouldn't have spent less than two months in FCW before getting called up. I'm pretty sure they wanted him to come straight to the roster, but he wanted to shake off some ring rust before debuting.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> If he did work in ROH, it obviously wasn't for a very long amount of time. Were not talking years, like SOME people have wasted their generic careers in.
> 
> In fact, he's actually spent a majority of his career in WWE - be it the main-roster or a developmental system. Used to be Idol Stevens of the Teacher's Pets when he was younger.


I just don't get it, Amsterdam. Why do you hold it against people that they had the temerity to work outside of WWE, exactly? Has Punk really pissed you off this much? Or is it just schtick for the sake of schtick?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Claudio finally gets on WWE TV. 

It is long overdue.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

WWE is going with Indy and overseas wrestlers because they are the only wrestlers left at this point, especially since FCW by itself has only developed jobbers.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Mister Hands said:


> I just don't get it, Amsterdam. Why do you hold it against people that they had the temerity to work outside of WWE, exactly?


Amsterdam is Vince McMahon's WF account.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Is Cesaro actually going to close the show or was that six man tag a legit main event? So much new talent coming in like crazy with still a handful left to come. Hopefully Cesaro sticks in the tag division with K.O because Barrett needs to have a nice push on SD. If Cesaro sticks it solo on SD, I can easily see him replacing Barrett.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

- Daniel Bryan came out to start the show. He was the most popular guy at the tapings, and the crowd was about 60/40 his way. He cut a promo saying he is a better wrestler than Sheamus and how Chicago is where it all began. He said he would beat Sheamus twice and prove once and for all that he is better.

A.J. interrupted and wanted one more chance at their relationship, but Bryan berated her and told her to go away. She said "no" while near tears at this point. Bryan said he wishes he never met her, that he never went out with her, and that she had never been born. Great heel promo from Bryan. Bryan left A.J. in tears in the ring.

(1) Natalya beat A.J. via DQ. A.J. sold shock at the bell, standing still and not moving. Natalya checked on her, then A.J. lashed out, not breaking upon the ref's instructions, so the ref called for a DQ. There was a small "A.J." chant afterwards.



CreditWTorch


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



> There was a small "A.J." chant afterwards.


There was a AJ chant???


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Amsterdam is Vince McMahon's WF account.


A fine theory, dashed by Aksana's irrelevance on WWE TV.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I wonder what Amsterdam is gonna do when he eventually finds out that the Ms. wasted 5 years of his life working the indy scene, and WWE's developmental is terrible. That's why faux Batista is a bum, Ryback is a bum, etc. Only person in recent memory to thrive in WWE developmental and become a world-class worker, was my ***** Dolphin.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> There was a AJ chant???


Long overdue in my opinion.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Precisely, that's what all tv is, fake drama. That's the whole point.
> 
> And by the way, that's why you watch it too, just like everybody else. Without storylines, nobody here would watch this show in a million years. Don't even lie about it.


....Is that---IS THAT YOU, RUSSO?!


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

What a fucking gay show this is going to be!

You have titus o niel and darren young who are the most untalented wrestlers ever known
Ryback squashes another jobber
And no fucking drew mcintyre!!! fuck this


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Suit Up said:


> What a fucking gay show this is going to be!
> 
> You have titus o niel and darren young who are the most untalented wrestlers ever known
> Ryback squashes another jobber
> And no fucking drew mcintyre!!! fuck this


Haha Titus O'Neal, Darren Young and Ryback > Drew McIntyre.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Jay Lethal said the bitch was legit crazy, but why did AJ have to spazz on Natalya, doe? Why couldn't she spaz on a Bella twin or something? They bout to hit the bricks anyways


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> Jay Lethal said the bitch was legit crazy, but why did AJ have to spazz on Natalya, doe? Why couldn't she spaz on a Bella twin or something? They bout to hit the bricks anyways


Nattie is the certified jobber doing the job. I just can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Sounds lame apart from Calzone's debut.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> Jay Lethal said the bitch was legit crazy, but why did AJ have to spazz on Natalya, doe? Why couldn't she spaz on a Bella twin or something? They bout to hit the bricks anyways


Did he really? LOL


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

smackdown these days is basically fcw 2.0


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> smackdown these days is basically fcw 2.0


Which is amazing. You can make the case FCW at one point this year sported the most talented wrestling roster in north america.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I will say there's a very good chance AJ gonna get heat from the office for making Natalya bleed to the point where they had to clean it up and likely have to either edit the segment significantly or take it out completely. If you've read any wrestling autobiographies like Chris Jericho's, you'll know Vince freaks out when one of the workers clumsily/carelessly hurts another when there's no reason to. And that was during the attitude era and with top male talent. She might be deemed too green or reckless and whatever plans they may have had for her, might be scaled down significantly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



vanboxmeer said:


> I will say there's a very good chance AJ gonna get heat from the office for making Natalya bleed to the point where they had to clean it up and likely have to either edit the segment significantly or take it out completely. If you've read any wrestling autobiographies like Chris Jericho's, you'll know Vince freaks out when one of the workers clumsily/carelessly hurts another when there's no reason to. And that was during the attitude era and with top male talent. She might be deemed too green or reckless and whatever plans they may have had for her, might be scaled down significantly.


I would be lying if that thought wasn't on my mind, it's literally my only worry after reading the spoiler.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Which is amazing. You can make the case FCW at one point this year sported the most talented wrestling roster in north america.


its good to add new talent but practically the whole sd roster are a bunch of rookies ...theres barely any star power on the show and it feels like the show isnt important because of it


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> its good to add new talent but practically the whole sd roster are a bunch of rookies ...theres barely any star power on the show and it feels like the show isnt important because of it


Sandow and Cesaro are far from being rookies my friend.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Pope67 said:


> Sandow and Cesaro are far from being rookies my friend.


their rookies in front of the wwe audience and thats all that matters ...they have no star power ..the casual viewer has no clue who these guys are


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Pope67 said:


> Sandow and Cesaro are far from being rookies my friend.


But they are unknowns to most people. Not that I care, but Randy Orton is the only top level guy on Smackdown now. Still, I don't care because Smackdown has alot of guys I enjoy watching.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Lol at Titus and Darren Young getting on SmackDown just shows how shit the show really is.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> their rookies in front of the wwe audience and thats all that matters ...they have no star power ..the casual viewer has no clue who these guys are


You can't have star power until you are given the chance to attain it.

See - John Cena, CM Punk, etc.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DeeCee said:


> You can't have star power until you are given the chance to attain it.
> 
> See - John Cena, CM Punk, etc.


yeah but you cant have a majority of a show with a roster full of unknowns either and expect them to get over...you need a healthy mix of established stars and younger stars to help the younger stars get over.

on smackdown right now, most of the roster are unover rookies with no star power and thats not going to change with some squash matches . there is very little star power on smackdown and its affecting the quailty of the show and makes it feel unimportant to watch


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

So it seems he and Hero won't be a team eh? That's sad..They can hold the Tag Belts and squash Tag Teams and still feud with ME's on SD!.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> I wonder what Amsterdam is gonna do when he eventually finds out that the Ms. wasted 5 years of his life working the indy scene, and WWE's developmental is terrible. That's why faux Batista is a bum, Ryback is a bum, etc. Only person in recent memory to thrive in WWE developmental and become a world-class worker, was my ***** Dolphin.


5 years in the indies? Where do you come up with such BS?

He learned to become a wrestler at the Ultimate Pro Wrestling school in 2003, became the runner-up on Tough Enough in 2004, and started working in WWE's developmental in 2005, before getting called up to the main-roster in 2006, all the while doing a couple of reality shows in-between.

Get your facts straight before you decide to makes things up.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Hypnotiq said:


> Lol at Titus and Darren Young getting on SmackDown just shows how shit the show really is.


Dude, random angry black tag team # 5723783 are gonna be tag champs soon, then they'll have an epic split up the whole world will talk about, until they finally both become world champs in 2013.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Mister Hands said:


> I just don't get it, Amsterdam. Why do you hold it against people that they had the temerity to work outside of WWE, exactly? Has Punk really pissed you off this much? Or is it just schtick for the sake of schtick?


Amsterdam doesn't like anyone or anything that is popular with the majority of the IWC. Hence the fact he only marks for irrelevant trash, yet still has the audacity to criticise actual TALENTS.


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I always wondered when I watched nxt why the crowd show little reaction, after experiencing it last night I can see why, it just falls slightly flat somehow, although Hawkins/reks was enjoyable and got some crowd backing (they need to be used somewhere else). It was a completely different atmosphere last night from what I experienced at raw the night before, it wasn't until you saw the likes of orton, sheamus, etc that the crowd really got going-even Bryan didn't get the same reaction as he did on Monday's show. I still had a great time though and will be buying tickets for novembers tour next week, does anyone know if there is a draft and what the likelihood is of punk moving to smackdown is, he is the main draw for me-might have to get tickets for both shows again just in case.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Suit Up said:


> What a fucking gay show this is going to be!
> 
> You have titus o niel and darren young who are the most untalented wrestlers ever known
> Ryback squashes another jobber
> And no fucking drew mcintyre!!! fuck this


yeah that"s stupid !! fuck you vince !!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

So is Natalya heel or face? -_-

Last week she was dancing with Khali but Alicia fox and this week she's fighting the babyface AJ.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I like AJ's development. I can definitely see her either aligning with Sheamus (who turns heel at Extreme Rules after the WWE listen to the crowd) or see her staying with Bryan and turning heel anyway with Bryan staying heel and winning back his belt, or he costs him the belt by accident.

So many ways it could go and I'm intrigued what is next for both Daniel Bryan and AJ!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Cookie Monster said:


> So many ways it could go and I'm intrigued what is next for both Daniel Bryan and AJ!


I say they just drop the pairing and have the characters move in seperate directions from here on out. Kayfabe or not, there's only so many times a chick can be talked down to like a dog by her ex-boyfriend before she finally stops caring. Bryan has made it pretty clear he wants nothing to do with her anymore. If AJ is still pining for Bryan after what happened (or happens) this week, it's going to start looking unrealistic, and creative will just be insulting the WWE Universe's intelligence by dragging something out for too long.

Best thing to do, in my opinion? Move AJ to Raw and have her use all her pent-up frustrations to challenge Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship. She's been on the main-roster for about a year now, and has always been over with the fans. It'd be new, so why not? Meanwhile, keep Bryan as a prominent upper-carder on SmackDown. Maybe have him go after the Intercontinental Championship, since Sheamus definately needs a lengthy reign with the Big Gold Belt to establish himself as SmackDown's top face.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Found this on youtube, 6-man tag main event from the tapings.
















Lol at the three guys with the Y, E and S shirts, and :lmao at the "thank you Cody" chant when he took out Khali.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> 5 years in the indies? Where do you come up with such BS?
> 
> He learned to become a wrestler at the Ultimate Pro Wrestling school in 2003, became the runner-up on Tough Enough in 2004, and started working in WWE's developmental in 2005, before getting called up to the main-roster in 2006, all the while doing a couple of reality shows in-between.
> 
> Get your facts straight before you decide to makes things up.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1qDJbR8CWw

55:13 breh. I think I'm gonna trust somebody that actually knows over something that I found on Wiki


----------



## hamp69 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> YES YES YES! The London crowd was great at #RAW lets hope there as good at #SmackDown! Even though its edited...


raw was edited broseph


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Can't wait to view the almost heel turn for AJ! Sounds epic.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1qDJbR8CWw
> 
> 55:13 breh. I think I'm gonna trust somebody that actually knows over something that I found on Wiki


I didn't hear the chick say a thing about Miz being in the indies, and definately not doing it for 5 years. Whoever was talking to her obviously didn't have a clue what he was talking about. The closest Miz has come to being an Indy wrestler was learning the basics in UPW. Funny that you would go through all that trouble just to give your failed argument credibility. Try again...breh.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> I didn't hear the chick say a thing about Miz being in the indies, and definately not doing it for 5 years. Whoever was talking to her obviously didn't have a clue what he was talking about. The closest Miz has come to being an Indy wrestler was learning the basics in UPW. Funny that you would go through all that trouble just to give your failed argument credibility. Try again...breh.


denial. Amsterdam can't mark for the Ms. no more now that he found out that he wasted 5 years of his life working the indy scene


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> denial. Amsterdam can't mark for the Ms. no more now that he found out that he wasted 5 years of his life working the indy scene


Why do you call him the Ms? if you're going to insult at least call him Kermit or something.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why do you call him the Ms? if you're going to insult at least call him Kermit or something.


He probably thinks it makes him feel special. Makes sense to have an ego boost when he can't even find the balls to directly respond to one of my replies.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why do you call him the Ms? if you're going to insult at least call him Kermit or something.


A miz is what you call a woman when you're not sure if she's a miss or a misses.

So this guy's gimmick is literally that he's a bitch.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> smackdown these days is basically fcw 2.0


There is nothing wrong with that. If you include Sandow, and Cesaro, FCW has great potential. The WWE is in a transitional period right now. It's sort of like that point in the mid 90's when the only three stars on the roster were Bret Hart, HBK, and Undertaker and they were surrounded by a lot of quality mid card workers trying to establish themselves.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



vanboxmeer said:


> I will say there's a very good chance AJ gonna get heat from the office for making Natalya bleed to the point where they had to clean it up and likely have to either edit the segment significantly or take it out completely. If you've read any wrestling autobiographies like Chris Jericho's, you'll know Vince freaks out when one of the workers clumsily/carelessly hurts another when there's no reason to. And that was during the attitude era and with top male talent. She might be deemed too green or reckless and whatever plans they may have had for her, might be scaled down significantly.


I hope not, it would be a shame to kill what could be a good storyline because of it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



hbkmickfan said:


> I hope not, it would be a shame to kill what could be a good storyline because of it.


Remember Alicia Fox giving Beth Phoenix the "Foxy Holiday" back in December? Before that, she'd been the MVP of the Divas division for months. Since then, she's been completely irrelevant and directionless. AJ may suffer the same fate. All Fox gave to Beth was a bruise. AJ literally cut Natalya's face open with her botch. Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Ironically and perhaps luckily, if this was on Raw or a live Smackdown, she probably could've been Daniel Bryan "tiegated" from the company. Mattel, not happy with women making other women bleed from their heads spilling blood onto the mat live on a PG show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Did I just see ANTONIO CESARO in these spoilers? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

The only thing I'll say is, Cesaros acting leaves a lot to be desired! His dark match was ok, he was practically booed immediately out the ramp without saying anything simply because he had a beret on. People behind me thought he was French! :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

AJ will do JUST FINE!!!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ will do JUST FINE!!!





vanboxmeer said:


> Ironically and perhaps luckily, if this was on Raw or a live Smackdown, she probably could've been Daniel Bryan "tiegated" from the company. Mattel, not happy with women making other women bleed from their heads spilling blood onto the mat live on a PG show.


There's no way she'll be fired or suspended for this, but she may be depushed over it. I'll be very surprised if the Natalya / AJ match airs in entirety, if at all.0


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> There's no way she'll be fired or suspended for this, but she may be depushed over it. I'll be very surprised if the Natalya / AJ match airs in entirety, if at all.0


Yeah. I am just in denial.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Well Natalya has tweeted that it was "pretty ugly", and coming from Nattie who's a tough girl that's not good. If it wasn't a big deal or even a moderate deal, she would've no sold it or sarcastically commented about it just being a scratch or a boo boo. AJ back to NXT confirmed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

All AJ has to do is let the puppy dog eyes loose.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Coincidentally, Daniel Bryan may actually be the one who can save AJ from being buried six feet under politically and keep her strong in the storyline. Too bad he doesn't really need her anymore to stay over and he's dating the insecure Brie Bella. So anyways, good ol' puppy eyes will be available on WWE.com being Wild and Young for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I hope they fire AJ, horrible, simply horrible. I can't be the only person that thinks this?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

fuck aj,skinny little no-breast bitch.Kayfabe wise,glad D.Bryan dumped her!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

This also gives people some troll bait and can claim that Kelly Kelly is a safer and therefore better worker than AJ since at least she didn't make Beth bleed to the point where they had to trot out a bunch of paramedics with towels to clean up Natalya and the rest of the ring that was so bad that they couldn't even bring Nattie backstage to clean her up.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

So is Rekks and Hawkings being fired setting uo for their actual release? I really hope not :O


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Ryback vs James Lerman was a classic.
James Lerman is a future world champion mark my words. He has great ring-presence, mic-skills and the IT factor.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I hope they fire AJ, horrible, simply horrible. I can't be the only person that thinks this?


No, and this is coming from someone who has hated AJ since NXT Season 3. Accidents happen. Botching is never a good thing, but one major slip-up isn't worth firing someone over. A depush? Yeah. A suspension or future-endeavorment? Not a chance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Amsterdam said:


> No, and this is coming from someone who has hated AJ since NXT Season 3. Accidents happen. Botching is never a good thing, but one major slip-up isn't worth firing someone over. A depush? Yeah. A suspension or future-endeavorment? Not a chance.


Gotta love Amsterdam and his non biased posts. Not sure what may come from this just gonna have to wait and see. If it's the dog house, then I am back to waiting, but she has worked several great matches with Nattie. They may not air the match, but I am curious to how it went down. 

Oh and @vanboxmeer Agreed. Of course it does.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I think an edited version of the segment airs. Even in their most overcautious days, they haven't been known to entirely remove a segment because of blood, and they didn't seem to have any problem with Brock busting Cena open.

I get that AJ and Natalya aren't Brock and Cena in terms of importance, but it's not one of those easily removable Kelly vs. Brie type matches, this one has a lot of significance in the main storyline.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> I think an edited version of the segment airs. Even in their most overcautious days, they haven't been known to entirely remove a segment because of blood, and they didn't seem to have any problem with Brock busting Cena open.
> 
> I get that AJ and Natalya aren't Brock and Cena in terms of importance, but it's not one of those easily removable Kelly vs. Brie type matches, this one has a lot of significance in the main storyline.


Brock and Cena was live. They could easily remove this match like they have done with a couple of other diva matches that involved a storyline.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> I think an edited version of the segment airs. Even in their most overcautious days, they haven't been known to entirely remove a segment because of blood, and they didn't seem to have any problem with Brock busting Cena open.
> 
> I get that AJ and Natalya aren't Brock and Cena in terms of importance, but it's not one of those easily removable Kelly vs. Brie type matches, this one has a lot of significance in the main storyline.


Not really, they can easily just remove the segment completely and leave it as Daniel Bryan utterly ending the relationship as the final ending with AJ crying and getting no comeuppance and disappearing off TV for 4 months before showing up in NXT with pigtails or something doing a heel blind girl gimmick with a sight-seeing dog who bites people for no reason. She can name the dog Danny and the explanation of her blindness is that she cried so many tears that her eyes lost functionality.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Brock and Cena was live. They could easily remove this match like they have done with a couple of other diva matches that involved a storyline.


This is like THE MAIN storyline of SD!, this aint no throwaway "Divas of Doom" shit.

Bitches bleeding on a wrestling program makes for compelling tv. Keep that shit, just keep the camera on AJ the whole time. That fiery Rican put the beats on poor Neidhart.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> This is like THE MAIN storyline of SD!, this aint no throwaway "Divas of Doom" shit.
> 
> Bitches bleeding on a wrestling program makes for compelling tv. Keep that shit, just keep the camera on AJ the whole time. That fiery Rican put the beats on poor Neidhart.


In what parallel universe does the WWE in 2012 allow a 95 pound girl in a training bra show up their male performers by beating another competitor to the point of a bloody mess and them not editing it. Remember the whole Gail Kim "they won't even let us punch" debacle and the whole PG/sponsors thing. Maybe in Strikeforce where the fights are real, but definitely not in this company. I know that there are some daydreamers who have these fantasies of women empowerment in the WWE, but guess what, that's a heel gimmick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> This is like THE MAIN storyline of SD!, this aint no throwaway "Divas of Doom" shit.
> 
> Bitches bleeding on a wrestling program makes for compelling tv. Keep that shit, just keep the camera on AJ the whole time. That fiery Rican put *the beats on poor Neidhart.*


I see ya, but as easy as they can work around it and keep the storyline moving is as fast and easy as they can drop it all together without a single worry. Honestly not hoping for the latter of the 2.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



vanboxmeer said:


> In what parallel universe does the WWE in 2012 allow a 95 pound girl in a training bra show up their male performers by beating another competitor to the point of a bloody mess and them *not editing it.* Remember the whole Gail Kim "they won't even let us punch" debacle and the whole PG/sponsors thing. Maybe in Strikeforce where the fights are real, but definitely not in this company. I know that there are some daydreamers who have these fantasies of women empowerment in the WWE, but guess what, that's a heel gimmick.





> *I think an edited version of the segment airs.* Even in their most overcautious days, they haven't been known to entirely remove a segment because of blood, and they didn't seem to have any problem with Brock busting Cena open.
> 
> I get that AJ and Natalya aren't Brock and Cena in terms of importance, but it's not one of those easily removable Kelly vs. Brie type matches, this one has a lot of significance in the main storyline.


the bold, breh


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> This is like THE MAIN storyline of SD!, this aint no throwaway "Divas of Doom" shit.
> 
> Bitches bleeding on a wrestling program makes for compelling tv. Keep that shit, just keep the camera on AJ the whole time. That fiery Rican put the beats on poor Neidhart.



It really is the main storyline on Smackdown. For the second ppv in a row, most of the focus has been on Bryan/AJ as opposed to Bryan/Sheamus. As for the match itself, they could work around it by just having the cameras focus on AJ rather than Natalya. Because AJ is the focal point of the match/segment; to show how Bryan's words in the previous segment and the end of their relationship has basically turned AJ into a vicious, unstable psychopath. I don't think Natalya got bloodied to "Joey Mercury-levels" so I think they can work around it.


----------



## thaphenom01 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Here's video of Natalya after the match from someone who sat in the front row:






You can see a little blood on the towel at the :22 mark, but I think some of the responses to the incident have been a bit blown out of proportion by the words "busted open" from the spoilers (makes it sound worse than it possibly was, maybe?). Looks like she just got a bloody nose, which obviously won't be shown on television. But if what precedes what we saw in the video isn't much worse than that, hopefully they'll just edit the segment to avoid showing blood and still show the fact that AJ finally snapped. Needless to say, it's an extremely important moment in one of the most entertaining and well-executed storylines the WWE has had in recent months. 

I also hope this doesn't result in there being any backstage heat on AJ. One of the spoilers I saw said that the match opened with a hard slap (presumably stiff), so there's a possibility that that's where Natalya's nose was bloody if she was hit in just the wrong spot. And it's not like she would have hit her stiff if she wasn't given specific instruction to do so. May have just been a freak accident. 

I hope it doesn't sound like I'm grasping at straws as an AJ fan, but I'm really hoping they're able to edit the match without showing blood instead of scrapping it altogether.

Edit: One of the commenters says that she was bleeding above her eyebrow, which makes sense since that's where the paramedic applied pressure.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



thaphenom01 said:


> Here's video of Natalya after the match from someone who sat in the front row:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a fucking nosebleed? the spoilers made that shit sound like Abdullah the Butcher bladed the fuck out of Natalya.


----------



## thaphenom01 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> a fucking nosebleed? the spoilers made that shit sound like Abdullah the Butcher bladed the fuck out of Natalya.


Which is the probable cause for some of the overreaction on this thread.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

That's it? Reports made it seem a lot worse. I wouldn't be surprised if they just leave it in.

I keep watching the part at :19 over and over again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I think AJ busted her open above the eye.


----------



## thaphenom01 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think AJ busted her open above the eye.


Yeah, I didn't pay close enough attention the first time I watched the video. Still looks far less severe than what many were led to believe based on the spoilers.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

WWE doesn't care about their Divas, and I bet Vince doesn't even have a clue this happened or even cares. Seriously stuff happens in WWE all the time, relax.

Also who would have thought Daniel Bryan was keeping her in check all this time, no wonder he left her she is one crazy Biotch.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Why would they take this out??? This is effing awesome TV! D-Bry turned this girl psych enough to bleed out the other divas! I think if they turn her heel, she mght be able to help db get more heat since he's so loveable without her!


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



The Redeemer said:


> Why would they take this out??? This is effing awesome TV! D-Bry turned this girl psych enough to bleed out the other divas! I think if they turn her heel, she mght be able to help db get more heat since he's so loveable without her!


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Aj is an unsafe worker and should be sent back to fcw to clean up her act, this unacceptable, our diva's must remain safe so they can put on a show every week.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Suit Up said:


> Aj is an unsafe worker and should be sent back to fcw to clean up her act, this unacceptable, our diva's must remain safe so they can put on a show every week.


AJ being gone won't put Drew McIntyre on TV.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



The Redeemer said:


> Why would they take this out??? This is effing awesome TV! D-Bry turned this girl psych enough to bleed out the other divas! I think if they turn her heel, she mght be able to help db get more heat since he's so loveable without her!


Remember when Orton massacred Rhodes and how awesome that would have looked on TV? WWE aren't bothered about awesome TV, they have a no blood policy and unless it happens live it will be edited out.

If they edit a main event because it has blood of course they are going to edit a divas match that nobodys gonna watch anyway.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Chicago Warrior said:


> AJ being gone won't put Drew McIntyre on TV.


Drew Mcintyre isn't on this show because wwe are most likely preparing his wwe title run after the draft


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Suit Up said:


> Drew Mcintyre isn't on this show because wwe are most likely preparing his wwe title run after the draft


----------



## kingshan16 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I was at the show, it was a ok show. The crowd was alright not many smarks. Matches were decent, best match was for me the last match. Really disappointed Christian did not show up as it was one of the main reasons I choose sd instead of raw. 

The biggest pop was for Borton, I think I was the only one proper booing the hell out of him and Sheamus. Bryan was over but idiots in the crowd were also booing him. But I think he got the biggest heat and 2nd biggest pop lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

DB is the best of both worlds apparently.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

"A.J. then was supposed to have a match with Natalya. A.J. went wild and was disqualified immediately. A.J. was so into this that she busted Natalya open hard way. I’m presuming none of this will air (and if it does, that means it was supposed to happen), but they had blood all over the ring and paramedics out trying to close Natalya’s cut. I don’t think they want a woman bleeding on TV, nor a ring mat with blood stains on it."

That video only shows the very last seconds of them finishing cleaning and applying Vaseline to the cut above her eyebrow. The uploader of the video also said they were trying to stop the bleeding for a while before the recording began when the bleeding had stopped once he started. It was sliced open and the blood was hitting the mat. Puerto Rican is gonna get ported down to the undercard.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



vanboxmeer said:


> "A.J. then was supposed to have a match with Natalya. A.J. went wild and was disqualified immediately. A.J. was so into this that she busted Natalya open hard way. I’m presuming none of this will air (and if it does, that means it was supposed to happen), but they had blood all over the ring and paramedics out trying to close Natalya’s cut. I don’t think they want a woman bleeding on TV, nor a ring mat with blood stains on it."
> 
> That video only shows the very last seconds of them finishing cleaning and applying Vaseline to the cut above her eyebrow. It was sliced upon and the blood was hitting the mat. Puerto Rican is gonna get ported down to the undercard.


Good, I hope they fire her, she's quite possibly the worse actor I've ever seen in WWE, and THAT is saying something.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB is the best of both worlds apparently.


He's like reverse John Cena when it comes to reactions. Except with DB it's positive.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

This angle with AJ has been shaping up to be the best they've done with a diva since Mickie/Trish. I hope Vince doesn't can it over this one incident. Accidents happen, even for the very best wrestlers.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Good, I hope they fire her, she's quite possibly the worse actor I've ever seen in WWE, and THAT is saying something.


LOL you must not know Cena, Eve, and Ryder.


----------



## thaphenom01 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



hbkmickfan said:


> This angle with AJ has been shaping up to be the best they've done with a diva since Mickie/Trish. I hope Vince doesn't can it over this one incident. Accidents happen, even for the very best wrestlers.


Agreed.

I asked the guy that had front row seats who uploaded the video to elaborate on what he saw. Here's what he told me:



> I really don't think there was blood all over the ring, from what I saw (being front row) AJ backed Natalya into the corner punishing like a normal sell (perhaps a bit overzealous) then when the ref pulled AJ back you could start to see blood. She wasn't bleeding that badly, not all over her face. I would describe it as a cut on the eyebrow (right in the corner nearest to the nose) and line going down her nose and round the mouth, not visibly on the cheeks, or the forehead. She had been wiping the blood off for a bit because it was bleeding a fair bit, it's like a shaving cut and the skin near the eye/eyebrow is thin so it will cut easily.
> 
> Will they edit the match, more than likely yes. Natalya was facing with her back from main camera side and I don't remember any camera actually really pointing towards her. I have no idea whether or not they'll cut the match, I see no reason to but don't know what they'll be like.


The guy who uploaded the video added that he presumed one of AJ's nails was what caused the laceration. He said there was a break between the AJ/Daniel Bryan promo and Natalya's entrance, so we'll find out tomorrow after the first commercial whether they edit the match or scrap it altogether.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Sounds like they can get it on the show without even seeing the blood, so hopefully that doesn't effect the show.

#yesyesyes
#ajisawesome


----------



## thaphenom01 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



The Redeemer said:


> Sounds like they can get it on the show without even seeing the blood, so hopefully that doesn't effect the show.
> 
> #yesyesyes
> #ajisawesome


I'm hoping that's the case, too.

The guy who uploaded the first video just put up another one which includes a few pics. This one clarifies that Natalya started bleeding around the time when the referee pulls AJ off her. He also says she stopped bleeding after about a minute. 






It's unfortunate that Natalya suffered a laceration above her eye, and you certainly never want to see it happen. But it doesn't seem like there's any reason why they wouldn't be able to edit the footage in a way that wouldn't show blood.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



thaphenom01 said:


> I'm hoping that's the case, too.
> 
> The guy who uploaded the first video just put up another one which includes a few pics. This one clarifies that Natalya started bleeding around the time when the referee pulls AJ off her. He also says she stopped bleeding after about a minute.
> 
> ...


Probably wasn't that bad. Maybe the time that it took for the guys to come and clean her up, is why the bleeding proceeded to get everywhere.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

After watching Smackdown and how they had Daniel Bryan interacting gradually more and more heavily with the crowd with the whole Yes thing starting from Raw this week, it's getting to the point where they're getting ready to turn Daniel Bryan face and AJ heel. They had Eve Torres scapegoated to keep Cena's face heat with his audience, AJ is being scapegoated to protect Sheamus.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



vanboxmeer said:


> After watching Smackdown and how they had Daniel Bryan interacting heavily with the crowd with the whole Yes thing, it's getting to the point where they're getting ready to turn Daniel Bryan face and AJ heel. They had Eve Torres scapegoated to keep Cena's face heat with his audience, AJ is being scapegoated to protect Sheamus.


A double turn you say? Should be interesting to see.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Carcass said:


> He's like reverse John Cena when it comes to reactions. Except with DB it's positive.


blind mark is blind


----------



## thaphenom01 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Smackdown is currently airing in Australia and the AJ vs. Natalya match *was* shown. No blood was shown.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



thaphenom01 said:


> Smackdown is currently airing in Australia and the AJ vs. Natalya match *was* shown. No blood was shown.


*files and understands*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

What amazed me was the ''we want Bryan!...Bryan sucks!'' chant that erupted during the main event. Seems like DB is becoming the reverse John Cena... a heel with a mixed reaction.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

fucking titus and darren young these jobbers look like there gonna get a push


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Opening promo was so annoying with those fake boos.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



imnotastar said:


> blind mark is blind


John Cena = Loved by casuals, Hated by smarks.

Daniel Bryan = Hated by casuals, Loved by smarks.

How can not be Bryan being the reverse John Cena? Plus it is positive for Bryan becuase he is a heel, if people boo him it means that he is doing his job, if people cheer him, it's becuase they like him.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Opening promo was so annoying with those fake boos.


Everyone was cheering him at the start but by the end of his promo everyone was booing the fuck out of him, when he said he wished she'd never been born the whole crowd were booing loudly, except me as I was laughing :lmao


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Epic backstage promo with drew mcintyre


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Suit Up said:


> Epic backstage promo with drew mcintyre


Yup, dressed in street clothes as he should be. I kid.

The fake boos and cheers pissed me off more than usual on this week's episode. AJ match was also shown in Canada but was very akward and no blood was shown. The boos when you see 60% with their fingers pointing to the roof yelling yes! just looks very weird. Liked the Big Show/ADR match surprisingly.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

i saw fans videos on youtube for bryan promo and he was actually booed a lot during the promo
bryan fans acting like he is austin or rock!!!!
the guy still a heel only cheered by smarks in the crowd but still getting a lot of boos


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Antoooooooooooonio!


----------



## DCalXIbe (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

The main event and the Daniel Bryan promo were the highlights of the show in my opinion, and can't wait for the debut of Cesaro. The rest of the episode was bland, so a decent smackdown overall, nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

the drew part is definitely steal the show


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



Hypnotiq said:


> fucking titus and darren young these jobbers look like there gonna get a push


Whoa, whoa, whoa, hold up there a second man. Darren Young is garbage of course, but Titus O'Neil is absolute money. He's fucking hilarious. 

Also, Antonio Cesaro! Didn't expect his debut so soon, very hyped.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, hold up there a second man. Darren Young is garbage of course, but Titus O'Neil is absolute money. He's fucking hilarious.
> 
> Also, Antonio Cesaro! Didn't expect his debut so soon, very hyped.


Titus o' Niel has the mic skills of barry stevens, watch his heel promo, it's worse then a great khali match


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

Boring Smackdown.

All of the matches were way too short.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*

I don't see why they insist on cutting to the crowd during Daniel Bryan segments


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Daniel Bryan is doing his rendition of 99 problems but a bitch ain't one in this storyline.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I legit burst out laughing at Titus O'Neil about 3-4 times watching Smackdown. The guy cracks me up so much.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ the reverse Cena reaction to D-Bry during his match. Fucking little kids showing disrespect to the GAWD


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



ecabney said:


> I don't see why they insist on cutting to the crowd during Daniel Bryan segments


They've been doing this since Raw to let the TV audience know that Daniel Bryan is getting more and more support. When the TV audience sees all the signs and the visual of a lot of people doing the Yes pose and chant they'll also want to do it as well. They still want him to be a heel for the PPV against Sheamus, but they are preparing to go with Daniel as a face character pretty soon by doing this. Expect AJ to screw over Bryan in Chicago and get shit on by that crowd and then team up with a sacrificial lamb of a heel like Drew McIntyre or Heath Slater who is gonna get absolutely dismantled by Mr. Yes. The AJ/D-Bry dynamic will be like the heel Steph, face Jericho thing where Daniel will mock the girl to the delight of the audience soon.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Show was shit apart from Bryan who was on fine form again,when are Bryan and Sheamus going to cut a promo together in the same ring?All the matches were pretty boring and the usos career in the wwe is going nowhere.That Antonio,Teddy segment was weird. 
Booking was predictable as well in the show although i enjoyed the commentary.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Titus :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hilarious Show it was.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Titus da GAWD gets a pass for being terrible in the ring because of his great character. Too fucking funny


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mark Henry once again proving he's the personification of epicness.

"YOU WANT SOME OF DIS?!"

*Violently tags Bryan*

"GET YOU SOME!"

Bryan and Rhodes celebrating Khali's injury also made me laugh. Such an asshole think to do haha.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So Aksana turned heel?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

RevolverSnake said:


> So Aksana turned heel?


Yup, she's Cesaro's valet after cuckolding Teddy.


----------



## DCalXIbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Heel said:


> Titus :lmao


Titus actually has some charisma, i'm shoocked:shocked:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Heel said:


> Titus :lmao


Titus needs to be fired, I don't even see how people can consider him funny or entertaining but hate Santino.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Mark Henry once again proving he's the personification of epicness.
> 
> "YOU WANT SOME OF DIS?!"
> 
> ...


:lol

I laughed pretty hard at Rhodes basically prancing around the ring. Then again, the whole segment of Khali basically breaking his leg after a chop block was pretty retarded writing and lolworthy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm watching nxt right now and that stuff is hilarious.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

It's like Titus is doing a parody of Steve Harvey or something


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Titus needs to be fired, I don't even see how people can consider him funny or entertaining but hate Santino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, like a chop block from a man half his size is supposed take him out of the match, isn't this the guy that once beat The Undertaker clean? lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Smackdown was awesome:

(Y) Psycho AJ
(Y) Daniel Bryan
(Y) Cody Rhodes
(Y) Titus O'Neil and Black Cena were awesome
(Y) Daniel Bryan and AJ
(Y) Daniel Bryan and Cody Rhodes
(Y) Daniel Bryan


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL at the WWE's failed attempt to make it seem as if people were booing Daniel Bryan.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

don't know about the rugby thing but we will see!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Smackdown was awesome:
> 
> (Y) Psycho AJ
> (Y) Daniel Bryan
> ...


You forgot Michael Cole yessing during Bryan's entrance.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Deebow said:


> LOL at the WWE's failed attempt to make it seem as if people were booing Daniel Bryan.


they were actually booing him in parts of the promo


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

the fox said:


> they were actually booing him in parts of the promo


he might be talking about that botched editing job during his entrance


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ecabney said:


> he might be talking about that botched editing job during his entrance


Yeah they were booing him in certain points which is good because he's doing his job right! I would be embarrassed for the audience, in all honesty, if they didn't boo him for his utter destruction of AJ. Hell, I wanted to see him get kicked in the nuts after saying that, so he's doing his job as heel and then some. He will have his fans that will more than likely start increasing rapidly from Chicago onward, but he will stay as a heel (maybe even a dominating and protected one for once) and will eventually turn face down the line, and be tremendously over as a result. 

One thing Vince McMahon cannot afford to deny in this day and age is reaction, and merch sales; and when Bryan eventually turns face again later this year Vince will have no choice but to Jeff Hardy him as a top face in the company. (even if he has to pull the trigger reluctantly)


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You forgot Michael Cole yessing during Bryan's entrance.


Yes, I thought I heard that. LOL @ Michael Cole fully on the Daniel Bryan bandwagon after the commentating during that match. He seems to talk up Bryan more than Miz now, which is probably because Miz hasn't been around.

We need a Miz/Bryan alliance with Cole talking them up, would be good stuff.

#yesyesyes


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, well, well...look at this. Those bitch made Cena loving bastards are trying to hold back Daniel Bryan after all. Fucking disgusting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKlrzKDDUQ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He's pretty over as hell. This is probably nothing compared to what's gonna go down at Extreme Rules. Man it's gonna be intense. (Y)


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the Chicago shout out by DB.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Love the Chicago shout out by DB.


YES YES YES

Chicago is his second home.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I literally gasped when Bryan said he wished AJ wasn't born. I'm a fan and he can still get me to hate him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/20/12 LIVE SPOILERS* FROM TODAY'S WWE SMACKDOWN/NXT TAPINGS IN LONDON*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB is the best of both worlds apparently.





Carcass said:


> He's like reverse John Cena when it comes to reactions. Except with DB it's positive.


I was thinking the exact same thing as I watched the first segment of Smackdown.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heel said:


> Titus :lmao


Wow, Titus doesn't suck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The editing was absolutely disgusting. Worse than usual.

Turn Bryan into a tweener already ffs.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Really felt bad for AJ... It was an ok show imo but other than bryan there is nothing really to mention there


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, Titus doesn't suck.


Agreed I don't think I've seen been entertained by Titus and Young until that segment lol! Great job by them!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Chimelsaurus.

That excuses everything Cole has ever done. Just amazing.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just watching Smackdown now, the boos being dubbed over Bryan's entrance at the start is hilarious. Pop followed by instant boos and then showing the entire crowd jumping up and down yelling Yes!

Because that makes sense.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bryan nailed that promo with AJ, heeling like a boss.

Why is Natalya wearing a cape? AJ going batshit was awesome, but when she was leaving up the ramp I realised how tiny she actually is.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hornswoggle has more rhythm than Brodus. 

Hunico looks like an extra from an 80's action film, a random grunt in Rambo that would die as soon as you saw him. 

Is it Titus O'Neal or Titus O'Neil? His Titantron spells it differently to the minitron bit beneath it. His music is also god awful.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I skipped most of Del Rio and Big Show, looks like Del Rio put in a good showing but I wish Cole would stop calling the springboard kick by Cody the Disaster Kick, it's the Beautiful Disaster!

Nice work by Show completely no selling all the punishment his arm/shoulder had taken during that match as he walked up the ramp at the end without even a slight grimace.

Drew and Heath Slater backstage to watch Danny Lerman, who's doing it for mummy. He sold that fallaway slam brilliantly, the clothesline not so much. Still not sure why they're doing this superstars backstage watching Ryback thing, I don't get it.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I bet that's not the first time Teddy's gone all stiff around Aksana... I couldn't help it.

Aksana and Claudio should stick together, just for the accent love.

Cole chanting Yes! Yes! Yes! was very weird, he sounded like he was trying to yell but very quietly.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hairdryer pop out in full force for the main event, all the faces got the treatment.

Ok, somebody needs to gif the girl in the Cena hat trying to dance to Khali's music. Her face was hilarious!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

During the adverts I switched to SyFy and started watching 2 Headed Shark Attack, it's awesomely bad and has Hulk Hogan's daughter in it.

Bryan getting a lot of Yes chants during his offense, good stuff. I swear I can hear a dueling "We Want Bryan! Bryan Sucks!" chant going on. Adults for Bryan, kids against him.

Cody using the figure four, awesome. I hope he keeps using it. Just realised Big Show is in this match, and still no selling all the damage Del Rio did to his arm.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That was a proper dark match style finish, faces hitting all the finishers to end it. But why did Randy get the pin and it's his music playing when Sheamus is the world champ that was trying to expand a feud in this match?

Meh, minor point I suppose. Anyways that was a pretty decent show, although the best part of it was the first 10 minutes and the Lesnar promo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol all those yes chants and yes signs then when he gets in the ring the piped in boo's come, do they not realize how stupid that looks?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Evil Ed said:


> Lol all those yes chants and yes signs then when he gets in the ring the piped in boo's come, do they not realize how stupid that looks?


For real. You'd think if they had intended to pipe in boos, they'd have at least edited out the crowd shots of people cheering and chanting. But nope; they're still there, and plenty of them I might add. Who the fuck edits this shit?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Doesn't WWE get it that nobody cares about AJ Lee. All this crap is for nothing and people will still cheer for Daniel Bryan. This is a wrestling show not every day life where god forbid a girl cry or get rejected and embarrassed by a man.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> For real. You'd think if they had intended to pipe in boos, they'd have at least edited out the crowd shots of people cheering and chanting. But nope; they're still there, and plenty of them I might add. Who the fuck edits this shit?


I know its like they made it a point to show all the yes shirts and yes signs, only to pipe in boos when he got in the ring. No idea who the fuck edits but they should be fired because that looked ridiculous.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty good opening segment there with DB and AJ. I really liked seeing AJ's angry explosion there too. I'm enjoying Smackdown much better than Raw lately.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Doesn't WWE get it that nobody cares about AJ Lee. All this crap is for nothing and people will still cheer for Daniel Bryan. This is a wrestling show not every day life where god forbid a girl cry or get rejected and embarrassed by a man.


By nobody, you mean you right? Because this angle with AJ is the best they've done with a diva since Mickie/Trish.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Brodus never gets that much cheers, god this show is just so awful so far with these overly obvious piped in cheers and boos. Mason Ryan could come out and you'd hear cheers through the roof as if The Rock came in the building.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Please give hunico at least 5 minutes to get something out of fatty magoo...It ain't happining

So... Same squash we've been getting since he showed up...god damn you Vince


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't stand Brodus's character. Please shiv him Hunico.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

How fucking embarrassing is this Hornswoggle/Brodus Clay bullshit? Goddammit, WWE.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Give Titus and Darren...debow and Tyrone from "Next Friday" like characters and there is no limit to to what they can achieve


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

hbkmickfan said:


> By nobody, you mean you right? Because this angle with AJ is the best they've done with a diva since Mickie/Trish.


AJ is only in this thing still to make people boo Daniel Bryan because he's suppose to be heel and it's not working.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL @ there theme song


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Give Titus and Darren...debow and Tyrone from "Next Friday" like characters and there is no limit to to what they can achieve


Now that would be entertaining


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the hell is Big Show the IC champ? He doesn't need it. He better lose it at the PPV.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> AJ is only in this thing still to make people boo Daniel Bryan because he's suppose to be heel and it's not working.


When Bryan said he wished AJ was never born there were legit boos. Fuck, it even made me hate him for a moment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok why should McIntyre even give a shit about Ryback's matches?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Slater looks like a dork

have no clue why they need backstage commentary in these matches


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

How can Big Show just put himself in a match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Evil Ed said:


> Ok why should McIntyre even give a shit about Ryback's matches?


Because McIntyre is dying to do the J.O.B for Ryback?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Ok why should McIntyre even give a shit about Ryback's matches?


Mcintyre must be the jobber with the greatest accomplishments. Must be the only jobber to ever held the IC title and tag team title at least once.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

"he's gonna send a message perhaps". WWE really needs to find other more creative ways to create hype for feuds and keep people interested in matches. They're becoming dangerously formulaic. Again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Mcintyre must be the jobber with the greatest accomplishments. Must be the only jobber to ever held the IC title and tag team title at least once.


Actually the title of being the greatest jobbers belongs to guys like Khali, Swagger and Ziggler.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh screw it. I'm ditching this bloat from now on. I don't care to see the 2nd coming of Ronald McDonald, an out of shape and objectively corny "wrestler" and an insecure, one dimensional twat muscle go over for the umpteenth in the same fashion as always.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The main event was crazy, and Sheamus shined like a mother fucker, real intense. Can't wait for DB vs Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Why the hell is Big Show the IC champ? He doesn't need it. He better lose it at the PPV.


Rhodes is above the IC title. It will just hold him back as he'll have to wait for a worthy face challenger to take it from him. He's main event ready right now.

Big Show needs to retain and get into a quick IC feud and title change with Christian. That way, Christian and the IC title can acutally provide some direction in the midcard.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm still loving the fact that this S\show still belongs to Bryan. He opens the show and closes the show as he should. Sheamus is just living in his shadow.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

An alright episode of SmackDown this week. Certainly better than that awful legends-themed show last week, but then again anything was better than that.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm still loving the fact that this S\show still belongs to Bryan. He opens the show and closes the show as he should. Sheamus is just living in his shadow.


Koskey and co. don't give a fuck about Sheamful


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm still loving the fact that this S\show still belongs to Bryan. He opens the show and closes the show as he should. Sheamus is just living in his shadow.


Dude, did you miss a couple of eps? If I remember correctly, Sheamus opened last week and closed it. And closed it this week as well along with the week prior to last week. DB and Sheamus are paring right now, this controversy is bringing out the best in both of them.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

He only opened last week because Piper's Pit aint no opening act. DB still closed the show in the main event.

Dude is is King of WWE right now. I bet if he gets moved to RAW he'd get more air time than CM Punk and Cena. His character is just awesome and people want to see him.

He already got more air time than CM Puni this past RAW and isn't even a RAW superstar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> He only opened last week because Piper's Pit aint no opening act. DB still closed the show in the main event.
> 
> Dude is is King of WWE right now. I bet if he gets moved to RAW he'd get more air time than *CM Punk and Cena*. His character is just awesome and people want to see him.
> 
> He already got more air time than CM Puni this past RAW and isn't even a RAW superstar.


And I didn't think you could get more deluded... fpalm

If Bryan moves to RAW he will get less air-time than if he was on SmackDown. RAW's the superior show and it's the one Vince actually cares about, and he's very obsessive about who gets what time and for how long (probably because of ratings). That's why you never see trash like Jinder Mahal on RAW. Bryan will never get more time Cena, considering he's the company's number 1 guy and he's always in the most exposed angles.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Of course it isn't an opening act, Redeemer, Sheamus still opened the show and closed it, like he's been doing for three weeks straight.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

He didn't this week, so it's not three straight weeks...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He did close it 3 straight, and opened it last week. I don't know what you're trying to prove Redeem, but Sheamus and DB are the tops of SD, as in one is the top heel, and the other is the top face. And he may have to stay on SD, because Raw has Lesnar Cena, and Punk as their top guys. So unless he's gonna be feuding with Punk, Sheamus and DB will just have to continue to do work on SD.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

But Sheamus has become so boring.......I almost hope DB does form a tag team just to get him away from Sheamus.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I think Daniel Bryan will be HUGE if he goes to RAW. Yes he can possibly get More Air time than both Punk & Cena. It is a very realistic statement. RAW has no TOP HEEL. Lesnar has limited date & is a 1 Year Guest. Besides he cant be a heel. He will be cheered & madly in most major cities. Lesnar is too big a name & too strong an attraction as a Major Force to be booed heavily.

Cena,if he loses to Lesnar again,has to back down & take some time off & work his way up with an UnderDOG storyline. Jericho has confirmed his time is till Summerslam. Punk will have to loose the title somewhere. There will be NO Piped Reactions,no fake boos. Bryan has a Huge Chance of Solidyfying himself as the No. Heel after Summerslam.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Main event of regular Smackdown: Bryan, Henry, Rhodes, Seamus, Show, Orton

Main event of from the vault Smackdown: Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio, Batista, Triple H, The Undertaker


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Main event of regular Smackdown: Bryan, Henry, Rhodes, Seamus, Show, Orton
> 
> Main event of from the vault Smackdown: Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio, Batista, Triple H, The Undertaker


That was funny, we went from Brodus Clay and Hornswoggle dancing to Shawn Michaels vs Rey Myterio getting interrupted by Batista and HHH followed by Undertaker chokeslamming everybody.

They really shouldn't show up how thin the roster has gotten like that!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Very, very, very fun tag main event, all 6 guys worked well with each other. I really enjoyed the heat segments on all 3 face guy i really wish WWE did more of these types of tag matches. ***1/4 on the first watch may watch it again.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The fact that Damien Sandow has become the #1 thing I most look forward to every Smackdown makes me wonder if that is how good I think Sandow is or that is the sad current state of the show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They didn't show no SD vault for me. Would have liked to see that one.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Main event of regular Smackdown: Bryan, Henry, Rhodes, Seamus, Show, Orton
> 
> Main event of from the vault Smackdown: Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio, Batista, Triple H, The Undertaker


DB looks so out of place on that list, he should be on the on the Vault one.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Heel tag team for main event could be the king of trios. Talk about a well oiled unit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> The fact that Damien Sandow has become the #1 thing I most look forward to every Smackdown makes me wonder if that is how good I think Sandow is or that is the sad current state of the show.


It's the sad current state of the show for me. When the best thing about a SmackDown episode is the latest Damien Sandow vignette, then you know your show is completely worthless - and that was the case last week when they had that awful legends-themed episode of SmackDown. 

If they gave SmackDown more storylines and direction to superstars, less pointless filler matches, and less recaps of RAW, then the show would be alot more of tolerable to watch. People say it's the talent that's the the problem, which is something I partly agree with (I mean this is possibly the worst SmackDown roster in the history of the company) but they're not do anything with the majority of their talent so it's no wonder we don't care about them. They just send them out in pointless matches every week and expect us to give a fuck? No. They also need to stop revolving the show around two people, those two at the moment would be Sheamus and Daniel Bryan. Christian and Barrett returning to SmackDown would make the show better as well.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Ceasaro was featured, that was good. Damien was there with another promo, great. AJ is trying to show her acting skills - Awesome. Other than that, the show was mediocre.
*The 6 tag team match * was expected, and I was glad that Khali wasn't featured eventually. I think this guy should be released.
*Hunico vs Clay * - Come on, did you thought Hunico is going to win? Sheesh.
*AJ vs Natalya * - Nice. AJ sounded like an attacking chiwawa, but it's nice to see other side from her, I thought it was adorable. I love this chick.
*Johnny ace * - Awesome as always. Otunga wasn't there, I'm kinda worried about him, perhaps something happened.
*Big show vs Del rio * - Seriously, everyone could tell that Rhodes is going to interfere. Del rio wasn't able to win cleanly, and honestly I thought Show is going to win, but a dramatic turn totally turned this around.
*Ryback vs local (actually, he wasn't even local) jobber* - No comment. GIVE ME MOAR!
*Darren young & Titus "dog bark" O'neil vs The Usos * - Nice match, actually, I followed both Young and Oneil from NXT and it's great to see them on Smackdown. They're both hillarious.
Overall boring Smackdown, same old same old.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

It was a pretty normal boring SD, but the last 6 man tag team match was great, and making Khali get out with a fake injury was a good idea, this guy just can't wrestle anymore, i even saw him slightly having trouble walking to the ring.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Boy, watching Smackdown and seeing all these new stars on the show makes you realize how thin the roster is. I don't know what to make of the new tag team of Titus O'Neil and Darren (I look like John Cena) Young. Their match against the Usos was decent though. There's even a new dude that was with Askana too. But yeah, Daniel Bryan continues to be gold and his promo with AJ was good. AJ is getting a big rub from this storyline. I didn't like that she "beat up" Natalya though. Why didn't they have Alicia Fox job to her instead? Lastly, I think if the WWE continues to have Sheamus get the upper hand on Daniel Bryan, the fans will really turn on Sheamus. The way this has been handled is not going so well.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Otunga wasn't there, I'm kinda worried about him, perhaps something happened.


:lmao

Maybe there's been a coffee shortage he's dealing with


----------

